# Boiler O-Rings - Oracle



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Good morning all.

First post from me, so firstly, wanted to say hello.

I have an Oracle and noticed hissing once the machine was warmed up, and condensation around the back of the unit.

Opened it up, and sure enough two of my ports on the roof of the steam boiler are passing - one being the tube to the steam wand, and the other a temperature probe.

Long and short of it, I need (orange/red) o-rings - but they seem to be impossible to source in the UK. Sage refer me to their service centre 'Coffee Classics', and Coffee Classics (who I have used before for an electrical fault) won't sell the o-rings on and need me to send the machine in to them for repair - something I am not hugely adverse to doing, however it seems crazy to ship the machine for such a simple repair.

The machine was with them 5-months ago for a separate issue, and whilst it was with them I paid for all of the o-rings to be replaced as a preventative measure. Understandably, I am not hugely enamoured that two of them have failed so soon and would perhaps prefer to repair myself if at all possible.

Does anyone have any advice on where to source genuine or functional o-rings for these Sage machines?

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.

James


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Buy a large box of Viton O rings (presumably they are not made of silicone. Or find the sizes you need and order them. usually you need to measure the cross section of the of the o ring and the inside diameter.

Then please people stop buying/recommending these machines until they give you the ability to repair/purchase parts, you are supporting their very anti consumer practice.

P.S. If it's vac breaker seals and the like, then silicon make work fine, just has a low shore hardness is all.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Was there any warranty offererd on the previous repair? 5 months seems a very short time for parts they replaced to fail.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Was there any warranty offererd on the previous repair? 5 months seems a very short time for parts they replaced to fail.


I have ordered some 007 silicone o-rings from RS in the UK. I will try those. 50-off for ~£6 delivered. If that solves the issue then I will park it - if not, then you are right, I will pursue the warranty route on the previous repair.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

jm-darcy said:


> I have ordered some 007 silicone o-rings from RS in the UK. I will try those. 50-off for ~£6 delivered. If that solves the issue then I will park it - if not, then you are right, I will pursue the warranty route on the previous repair.


Repaired my dual boiler with 007 red silicon orings from eBay. 5 minute job.


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Craig-R872 said:


> Repaired my dual boiler with 007 red silicon orings from eBay. 5 minute job.


Thanks...this has reassured me greatly.

There is a second size o-ring I understand for the probes. It is slightly larger. Any idea what size o-ring might be aligned with this?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

jm-darcy said:


> Thanks...this has reassured me greatly.
> 
> There is a second size o-ring I understand for the probes. It is slightly larger. Any idea what size o-ring might be aligned with this?


Think it's bs010


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Just as a follow-up and hopefully some use to others. I fitted the 007 o-rings on the leaking ports on my steam boiler this evening. Although they are very slightly bigger than the originals, the sensor and pipe installed without too much hassle and appear to be leak-free. I will open the machine up in a few days and double check, but a cold spoon test this evening seemed to show a leak-free boiler.

I also found this link https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-service-kit-900-series/ for a cheap(ish) set of genuine o-rings, spring clips and a group seal. These are sent from Australia, so could take a while. Value is less than £18 and so should not be subject to VAT or duty.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

jm-darcy said:


> I also found this link https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-service-kit-900-series/ for a cheap(ish) set of genuine o-rings, spring clips and a group seal. These are sent from Australia, so could take a while. Value is less than £18 and so should not be subject to VAT or duty.


I'm still waiting for those to arrive. The price is well under £18 including shipping. Cheap air service which is very slow.

I decided to buy them as I suspect Sage will be using metric series silicone rubber O rings not the imperial ones usually mentioned. I've no leaks but think it's best to replace them now and again.

John

-


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

ajohn said:


> I'm still waiting for those to arrive. The price is well under £18 including shipping. Cheap air service which is very slow.
> 
> -


Hi John. Absolutely, you are correct, they were under £12 IIRC. I only mentioned the £18 value as I understand that this is the threshold that Customs will charge for import.

How long have you been waiting for?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

jm-darcy said:


> Hi John. Absolutely, you are correct, they were under £12 IIRC. I only mentioned the £18 value as I understand that this is the threshold that Customs will charge for import.
> 
> How long have you been waiting for?


Since 11-1. Looking around on the web air light generally takes over 1 month. Seems a lot of the time is down to in and out of customs.







Brexit should really help even out delivery times.

I think you will find that the £18 has been reduced to £15. I think it was changed when dealings with the channel isles was altered - helps people like Curry's charge exorbitant amounts for items like sd cards etc.







Total is less than £15 anyway.

John

-


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Just to close this thread off. O-rings arrived to UK from Australia yesterday. Only a few weeks to ship. If people need some genuine rings in a rush, I have some, and happy to share/help.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Good to know genuine parts are available. It's a pity they need shipping half way around the world to get them though.


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Exactly the same problem for me folks. Sent away the machine to Coffee Classics only a few months ago after overheating, and they 'replaced the o-rings' at the cost of over £100.

Now I've got steam escaping from the o-rings again, and CC refusing to sell me any replacements, and say I have to send it back in to get them replaced at for another £100+ bill. What a scam!

Anyone one have a UK source for the o-rings? In particular the blue probe ones?

Jim


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

How many do you need? In thread above I posted about how you can get them shipped from Aus for little money. £12 I paid, but they seem to be on sale now. Else you can purchase non-OEM off eBay.


----------



## jaepea (Nov 12, 2020)

@jm-darcy - just discovered this thread as I need to replace the o rings on my Dual Boiler and I'm also struggling to find them in the UK.

While the Australian kit looks perfect, it is unfortunately only available on back order and wait times for back orders has understandably increased due to the pandemic. It looks like the price has also shot up to $35 + $29 to ship, which I believe is around £36.

I've gone ahead an ordered one, but as I've no idea when it will actually arrive, I'd really appreciate it if you share a link to the o rings you found on eBay because I'm struggling to find them myself.

Thanks, James


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

You can order these from RS. I've bought and used the same.

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/seals-o-rings/5279756/

and these ones for the probes:

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/seals-o-rings/5279784/


----------



## ianmcgregor (Nov 12, 2020)

terio said:


> You can order these from RS. I've bought and used the same.
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/seals-o-rings/5279756/
> 
> ...


 Thanks, your timing was perfect. I just ordered both. Slightly frustrating that P&P makes up 30% of the order but it's still way cheaper than going to Coffee Classics and I'll have enough for next year's service and a good few after that too if the machine lasts that long.


----------



## Thor Hansen (10 mo ago)

ianmcgregor said:


> Thanks, your timing was perfect. I just ordered both. Slightly frustrating that P&P makes up 30% of the order but it's still way cheaper than going to Coffee Classics and I'll have enough for next year's service and a good few after that too if the machine lasts that long.


Hi Ian

Did these work? I need to replace mine also.


----------

